# Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier



## hubertus_68 (1 Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
bin schon ganz neugierig, was hier so los ist. Meine besonderen Interessen liegen im Bereich deutscher Krimi. Will jetzt mal sehen, was hier in diesem Bereich so los ist. Wer Interesse hat, schließt sich mit mir kurz.


----------



## Ronja (1 Sep. 2009)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen. 

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und nette Bekanntschaften hier an Board. Bin gespannt auf deine Beiträge zum Thema "Krimi". Kann mir darunter grad gar nichts vorstellen.


----------



## General (1 Sep. 2009)

hubertus68 und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Tokko (1 Sep. 2009)

auf Cb.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Bildern.

LG
Tokko


----------



## astrosfan (2 Sep. 2009)

und viel Spaß auf dem Board!


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier auf dem Board.


----------



## maierchen (2 Sep. 2009)

jo herzlich wilkommen hier an board


----------

